# best multi battery charger



## RumbleKing (Feb 22, 2002)

I need to buy a battery charger and I want a multi battery charger. I have 8 batteries. can any charger take all 8 at once, Which is the one that you can get from autozone???


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

i was told that showtimes charger is one of the best for the price its the schumaker se-1072 i think..my boy got it and he charges 6 batteries at a time and it works fine...he asked a amps question a few days ago and someone replied they use it for 8 batteries and it works great...look into it :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I just ordered the schumacher 1072 , $150


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here you go...click the link to buy one

http://www.batteryservice.com/products_fin...lNumber=SE-1072


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

If you want the real deal multi charger go with the Schauer m690....heres the link...i have one for sale if you can afford it...

www.battery-chargers.com goto "get the catalog" and select the m690;DX5 and check it out...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Apr 27 2006, 02:10 PM~5326515
> *If you want the real deal multi charger go with the Schauer m690....heres the link...i have one for sale if you can afford it...
> 
> www.battery-chargers.com  goto "get the catalog"  and select the m690;DX5 and check it out...
> *


thats not anything compared to the Real Deal.....click the link in my last post to read about the best charger on the market for the lowrider


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

THE one you posted is a good charger for sure...for 150.00...the m690 is 488.00 factory direct...far more adjustable...the one you were looking at the top of the page of my link, the DX5 is an entry level type charger....that m690 on the bottom of the page is the real deal...  at least in my experience!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah no need to pay 488 for a charger when you can get one just as good for 150 plus about 20 shipping.....looks nice and all but the se1072 is the best one out and has the best price....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5312601
> *I just ordered the schumacher 1072 ,  $150
> *


\
mine works great, i bought it from a friend for $75 or $50 bucks, last year :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 27 2006, 06:27 PM~5328163
> *\
> mine works great, i bought it from a friend for $75 or $50 bucks, last year :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Apr 27 2006, 07:24 PM~5328849
> *:thumbsup:
> *



yeah thanks LAVISH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

i kno this thread is ages old but can anyone tell me how to use the m690? im new to hydros and just baught a juiced monte.. i have 12 batterys 6 on each side, and i know that i connect the betterys to the charger cati-corner bottom left to top right, but how do i adjust the m690 and how to i know how many amps i am to output?


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

someone please take a moment to help me


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Dec 12 2010, 11:48 PM~19312987
> *i kno this thread is ages old but can anyone tell me how to use the m690? im new to hydros and just baught a juiced monte.. i have 12 batterys 6 on each side, and i know that i connect the betterys to the charger cati-corner bottom left to top right, but how do i adjust the m690 and how to i know how many amps i am to output?
> *


run your batteries to where they are hooked up in series of six,neg-pos,put the red on pos and black on neg at the end of the series,take all motor/and grounds off, turn the knob to 72v, and I personally use the trickle, and leave em overnight to charge.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced99tc (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone got a 1072 for sale i need a charger badddddd.......hook a homie up


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
WWW.WEEKEND-TOYZ.COM[/b][/i]


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

*2nd location now open*

*WEEKEND TOYZ*
*1431 N 17th DRIVE *
*PHOENIX AZ 85007*
*TOLL FREE; 1-855-477-9973*

*FOR ALL YOUR AUTOMOTIVE NEEDS.*

*HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM PAINT, AUTO BODY, AUTO REPAIR, MUFFLERS, CHROME PLATING, UPHOLSTERY, & MUCH MORE!!!!!*

*OVER 28YRS EXPERIENCE !!!*

*CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

this is cool how much is this and how many batteries at one time does it charge..i have the 1072 but really need another one..


----------

